# Why is the Palm Sunday mentioned several times through the gospels?



## sofarawaykisses (Apr 4, 2009)

I have been reading about the palm Sunday, and I have noticed that it is mentioned in Luke 19: 28 - 46, Matthew 21: 1 - 17, Mark 11: 1 - 11 and twice in John.


----------



## ServantofGod (Apr 4, 2009)

Why not?


Sorry, I should have a real answer as soon as I turn my brain back on... Or let someone else...


----------



## sofarawaykisses (Apr 4, 2009)

Hahaha I was thinking "Why not..", but I figured there had to be a reason. When it is told in the different books, different things are revealed, such as in John 11:45 it shows that back round entry for Jesus into Jerusalem.. so maybe each book reveals more about the story?


----------



## Marrow Man (Apr 4, 2009)

Amber, trying reading the accounts in Mark and John side-by-side. One of my seminary profs was convinced that John was intended to be a more in-depth account (or "fleshing out") of the events in the more staccato book of Mark. For instance, Mark records the miracle of the feeding of the 5000 (as do all the gospels); John also records the Bread of Life discourse which follows.


----------



## DonP (Apr 4, 2009)

So we would be sure to celebrate it as a church holiday?


Ok, so we would make sure it was not someone's misrepresentation of what actually happened. 
This was his coronation in a sense or the king returning from battle to bring home the spoils of His victory to be celebrated by the People. 

This was the first time He let all the people look at Him as the King. 
The conquering King, as he rides in on the symbolic young ass He is being recognized for completing His earthly work and bringing home the spoils of His victorious righteous life, the saints He saved.

I still would like to know what so far away kisses means


----------

